# Good White Grape?



## farmer (Jan 10, 2008)

I would like to add a red and white variety to mine home vineyard . I planted Frontenac and Frontenac Gris last spring. For this spring I was considering Marquette for a red and La Crecent for the white . 
From what I have read about the La Crecent it requires a very good spray program . I am not familiar with required spraying as I am just getting started should this be a factor in my choice? My second choice for a white grape would be St Pepin it looks to be more disease resistant. Has anyone had any experience with St Pepin? Will it stand alone for making a nice white wine? Does anyone have any other suggestions for varieties? I needwinter hardiness to25-30 below zero.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2008)

You have a limited selection to choose from to be hardy that low. The LaCrescent will survive those temps OK, but St. Pepin is a little tender for temps that low. They are both about equal in disease resistance- St. Pepin is actually one of the parents of LaCrescent. Both make pretty good wine on their own, but require some spraying, as do the Frontenac and Frontenac Gris. St Pepin is also self-sterile and requires another variety to bloom at the same time for pollination.


Keep the vines in the open and well pruned to provide good air circulation and sunlightand it will go a long ways to helping prevent diseases.


----------



## summersolstice (Jan 11, 2008)

It may be a little late for Marquettes if you want them for the spring. I planted mine last spring but I ordered them the previous fall. I've heard of others having problems locating them right now.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2008)

Farmer can probably find the Marquette since he is from Minnesota. There are places there that have them left. I could also provide a couple other sources if need be in Vermont that have them.


Another option for you is to take a lesson from Northern Winos also there in Minnesota who grows on hog panels and lays down and covers in the fall. You could grow some less hardy varieties then. She will probably weigh in here for you also.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi...Here is my opinion.
You are in a warmer zone than I am, so your options are a bit better.


But to be sure, for truly hardy varieties...for a white wine grape that you leave hang on the wires, try Louise Swenson and Prairie Star....both are now available at St. Lawrence Nursery and Great RiverVineyard...


http://www.sln.potsdam.ny.us/grapes.html




http://www.greatrivervineyard.com/




For a wonderful white grape try an Edlewiess...they are great for the table as well as wine....but a bit tender for us...those I do grow on a panel and lay down in the winter.


Good Luck with yout venture....


----------



## farmer (Jan 13, 2008)

I called Winterhaven Nursery they had Marquette and La Crescent avalable so I ordered 12 of each, alsochecking out their website the Somerset seedless table grape looked interesting so I ordered 4 of those.
Winterhaven is about 30 milesfrom me so I canpick them up and check out the vineyard when it is planting time.
Thanks for everybodies input.


----------

